
Lawsuit Claims SAT, ACT Are Illegal in California Admissions - hhs
https://www.npr.org/2019/12/10/786257347/lawsuit-claims-sat-and-act-are-illegal-in-california-admissions
======
Bostonian
The SAT actually overpredicts the performance of minorities in college, as
discussed in a College Board report "Nine Facts About the SAT That Might
Surprise You"
[https://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED562751.pdf](https://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED562751.pdf)
and an essay "The Underperformance Problem"
[https://www.mindingthecampus.org/2010/09/02/the_underperform...](https://www.mindingthecampus.org/2010/09/02/the_underperformance_problem/)
.

